# Jazzy & Daniel Lopes: Erster Kuss im Dschungelcamp



## Stefan102 (22 Jan. 2012)

​
Daniel Lopes (35) musste als Erster das Dschungelcamp verlassen. Der Abschied des sensiblen Brasilianers war wie erwartet emotional. Vor allem die Trennung von Jazzy (36) fiel dem 35-Jährigen schwer.

„Ich liebe euch!“, waren Daniels letzte bewegende Worte an seine Dschungel-Mitbewohner. Nur Jazzy durfte den Sänger bis zur Brücke begleiten. Bei der endgültigen Verabschiedung standen auch der 36-Jährigen die Tränen in den Augen, schließlich sind sich die beiden bereits bei einer wohltuenden Massage ziemlich nahe gekommen. Und auch vor der Brücke kochten die Emotionen über: Die beiden lagen sich in den Armen und küssten sich sogar vor laufenden Kameras auf die Lippen.

In Freiheit verriet der ehemalige Camper dann noch, worauf er sich jetzt am meisten freut: „Ich habe große Lust auf Sushi oder irgendwas Thailändisches!“ Seinen frühen Auszug nimmt er den Zuschauern nicht übel und hat schon eine bestimmte Favoritin auf den Dschungelthron: „Dass ich als Erster rausgeflogen bin, finde ich nicht schlimm - aber es hat mich schon überrascht. Ich hoffe, dass jetzt Brigitte gewinnt. Sie ist meine Queen of the Jungle.“ Man kann gespannt sein, ob sich Brigitte Nielsen (48) gegen die anderen durchsetzen kann.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

